# homemade grow box



## cutthoatish420 (Jan 3, 2009)

i need to make a cheap grow box of some sort... any ideas?


----------



## Vegs (Jan 3, 2009)

Go to the Growroom Setup and Design forums for more information & tons of ideas.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 3, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------

